
Apple's iPhone commands 46% of Japanese smartphone market - chaostheory
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/12/18/apples_iphone_commands_46_of_japanese_smartphone_market.html
======
stuartjmoore
I think the numbers are fudged because of the "definition" of a smartphone.
Most Japanese phones are probably considered media-phones or enhanced-phones.

~~~
mullr
You've gotta be right. Anecdotal evidence (watching people on the train most
days for the last year) suggests that pretty much nobody has an iphone here,
despite it being very heavily promoted. Everybody's heard of them; I get
comments on mine all the time. "iPhone? いい、ね！" (how great!) But I continue to
be surprised whenever I see another person using one.

~~~
pwim
hmm, where are you based? in tokyo it seems like i see at least one person
using it on every car.

~~~
mullr
I'm in Kobe. Maybe that's the consequence of living out in the (relative)
sticks.

